
Centriphone – an iPhone video experiment [video] - prawn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqncOP7OzMg
======
cthulhujr
Any speculation on how he did that? In some of the shots I can see the main
string splitting into what looks like two strings, but I was expecting a
third.

Edit: [http://imgur.com/O0Z2UOM](http://imgur.com/O0Z2UOM)

~~~
dharma1
1) high shutter speed, lots of light 2) 240fps, twixtor in post 3) string
splitting into 2, attached to top and bottom of the iphone, presumably
stopping it from spinning around? 4) fisheye attachment

~~~
lindig
The case could have some kind of fin or tail that keeps it from spinning.

~~~
th0ma5
I immediately think of a thing from my kite aerial photography days called a
picavet
[http://scotthaefner.com/kap/equipment/picavet/](http://scotthaefner.com/kap/equipment/picavet/)
a sort of angular momentum assisted stabilizing rig.

~~~
lindig
Interesting but I believe this is a different scenario. The problem here is to
avoid the phone rotating around the axis of the lens. The air flow from the
circular motion could be used to stabilise it when there is fin at the back of
the case. In addition the axis needs to point towards the center of the
circular motion. Fixing it with a string at each corner is probably enough for
this.

